# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Ηλεκτροκοληση inverter επισκευη...

## satfoxy

Γεια σας.
φιλος μου εχει μια ηλεκτροκολληση inverter και την συνδεσε με γενητρια και μετα απο υπερφορτωση η inverter καηκε.Την βαζω στην πριζα και δεν κανει τιποτε.
Υπαρχει καποιος τεχνικος να την στειλω να την δει?
H  ηλεκτροκολληση ειναι αυτη εδω  ...2018-01-19 09-32-37.jpg2018-01-19 09-33-00.jpg

Ευχαριστω.

----------

